# Runtime error message on new software for all in one printer/scanner/reader



## Mocraft (Jun 28, 2005)

I just bought a new HP psc printer/scanner/photocard reader. The printer works fine and the scanner, however the software needed to use the reader doesn't work. When I click on the desktop icons I get this message - at the top it says hpqthb08.exe-common language runtime debugging services. Then it says Application has generated and exception that could not be handled. Process id-0x244 (580), Thread id-0x624(1572) Click ok to terminate the application Click Cancel to debug the application. When I click on the cancel it says Registered JIT debugger is not avaulable. An attempt to lauch a JIT debugger witht he following command resulted in an error code of 0x2 (2) cordbg.exe !a0x244 Then it says click on retry to attach a debugger manually, which does absolutely nothing. I get these messages when I click on both the HP Director and the Image Zone. Neither HP tech help nor Microsoft tech help have come up with a solution so far. I've downloaded loads of files they have suggested and installed and reinstalled so many times I've lost count.
Last night I decided to try installing the program into my laptop which has been reformatted and has NO programs on at all. It worked fine and I could click on both icons and open them with no trouble, so I am assuming that something on my pc is causing the problem and not the software. I do have plenty of memory and disc space etc. I did have this problem with the music creation program Acid too just on the Media Manager. Never did get that to work and had to disable it. Anyone have any ideas? I've kind of run out of them Thanks.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Take this over to security and run a Hijack analysis---There could very well be something nasty on your computer---you could also have some corrupt files (perhaps in the OS) that are causing this.


----------



## Mocraft (Jun 28, 2005)

Not sure how to get to where you suggest


----------



## laurieg (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello
Has anyone found the answer to this problem? I'm on day 5 of around the clock work on this very same problem. I downloaded so much stuff..last thing downloaded was debugging program etc. I do not know where to go from here. This is all out of my knowledge even with the instructions. PLEASE HELP someone.
Thanks, 
Laurie


----------



## Mocraft (Jun 28, 2005)

Like you, I downloaded just about everything anyone recommended for this problem. Not sure quite which one solved it, but something did. Not only did my scanner etc work perfectly, but other programmes that had media managers that wouldn't work, suddenly worked too. Hope you find the answer soon. It took me a couple of weeks I think before I found the right thing.
Mo


----------



## laurieg (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for answering, need to make some headway to get peace.
Do you remember all or some of the programs you downloaded? I have added Java, MS Framework 1.1 & 2.0, MS Visual J#.Net Redistributable Package 1.1 & 2.0, Windows debugging tools, and Etc. Does any of these sound familiar? Did you take your computer in to someone?
Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## Mocraft (Jun 28, 2005)

No, I just put the error into google and then followed up the different solutions that people gave. A lot seemed to think that it was mainly a problem with Dell computers, which I don't have, but some of the solutions were helpful anyway. I've been trying to remember what I downloaded. There is an Access Denied Utility from Hewlett Packard. Something called dotnetfix from IE, fixerr 1714 from Hewlett Packard. They are the only ones I have found, so hope that helps. 
Mo


----------



## laurieg (Mar 30, 2006)

I thank you for trying. I'll check out those items you listed. I'm in the process of trying the registry fix on the bottom of this page. I'll let you know if that was useful or not for your information and others.
Thanks again,
Laurie


----------



## laurieg (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI: Seem to have found problem, went on another Google search and found this http://www.calyxsupport.com/errors/general_01.htm Went through the first 3 steps and BINGO!! By the way, The Registry fix did not solve it but hopefully my computer is in better condition. We will see. Thanks again Mo for trying. If anyone else has this problem, they don't have to wait as long as we did to fix it.
-Laurie


----------



## CompLen (Jan 2, 2007)

This is new to me, but I hope it helps someone...I just had to tell you how after several months of trying to figure out this nearly same issue and error message (hpqthb08.exe) ... I discovered...duh...the startup folder in the start-programs lineup and there was a program that shouldn't have been there for HP Image Zone fast start! I had already unchecked a bunch of stuff in msconfig but did not know where this program was located...couldn't find it, actually in the search. I'd read that this program was the problem, but I had uninstalled every HP Image, all-in-one, camera, whatever I could find even using an HP scrubber because I could never get my all-in-one to install properly. When I discovered that link, I clicked on it and got the error message! Aha! I deleted it from the startup folder and no more error message. Now, maybe, just maybe I can get the all-in-one to really be an all in one again! It just never wants to load the scanner part. I finally got the scanner, but no director! Seems I spend way more time fixing than using. Anyone know of any computers sold that use USA English support? Getting the extended warranties are worthless because no matter what form you use, they don't know what you are talking about, all the while assuring you they are there to help.  
By the way, some of my other time-consuming problems began after using a Microsoft approved registry cleaner-fixer-booster, and as a novice with that program, I did not realize it had made changes that were not good...and I let it delete backups, or make partial backups. I don't use it any more but am afraid to uninstall it now, too! Maybe everything will disappear! It's taken a lot of time to fix all the problems it caused. It made my computer MUCH slower and broken links everywhere. I still can't get my IE7 to work right. It has print on top of print on certain pages. I don't know if that is related to the registry fixer program or something else, but it started after I got the program. I can't figure out how to search for a solution to that problem...nothing seems to bring it up. Happy (solutions) hunting!


----------



## murali krishna (Jan 6, 2007)

[*FONT="Trebuchet MS"]i am unable to open hp director iam having IE7
i am having hp oj7410
could u pls suggest me troubleshooting steps:[/FONT]*


----------



## CompLen (Jan 2, 2007)

Double-click director icon, then press alt and the Spacebar at the same time. Director will show up in the taskbar at the bottom of your screen. You can open it up from there. Weird glitch, and solution, I know, but it works...what can I say. That's straight from HP.
Blessings


----------



## murali krishna (Jan 6, 2007)

thanku very much for ur reply....but i didnt find the icons in the hp director......
wat i did like,uninstall the software,clear the temp file,delete the hp folder in program files in c drive,and also in registry,and i keep my computer in selective startup and i restart the computer and i reinstall the software and i did wat u said....still there is no icons(like scan document,scan picture...etc)......wat i have to do regarding this issue..........

thx for all ur help


----------



## CompLen (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,
Two more ideas:
1. *BEFORE UNINSTALLING **unplug your Hp printer/all-in-one or? from electricity and from your computer.* This is important in my experience. (If you still have your set up poster, it is imperative you follow those instructions or you can get them at HP by putting the name of your printer and "set up"in the search window and following links)

2. When you uninstall be sure to use HP's uninstall which you can usually find in you start menu at the same location as your HP software. Don't bother using the Add/Delete programs in the control panel. If you cannot find that uninstall program, get your installation cd, cancel the auto start and open "MY Computer." right-click the drive of your installation cd. Then click, "explore." Somewhere in one of those folders is something called , "Scrubber." I had to do some hefty digging but found that and some uninstall programs. You can probably do a search of the cd. My search is a pain, so I just look manually. Seems to me it's in tools or something like that. I found it for other named models, but not mine, so just flipped a coin and picked one! It worked. There might be an uninstall icon there, too, but look for the Scrubber.exe file or icon...something along that line because it will do something the other uninstallers didn't do. The problem is that the installation program thinks your printer is already plugged in when it isn't! That's because...my guess...it is finding left-over HP files that confuse the process. The same thing seems to happen when you change anti-virus programs, I discovered. I also uninstalled HP image gallery programs and my HP Camera program.

3. You will have to restart your computer. Then use the installation cd as usual. Mine does some funny business with the Windows installer, too, but just let it be as it will usually do it all. You might have to click and ok and a yes, but don't cancel anything. *DO NOT plug in your printer in any way until you are told to by the installation program.
* Now, this time, if it says it found your hardware and you haven't plugged it in, cancel out... it didn't work and you will just have to contact HP. It should not recognize your hardware until it is plugged in for sure.... I thought I'd lost my mind when it kept doing that and I knew it wasn't there, and I sure wasn't using wireless. I never heard of a claravoyant computer!! That's when I thought it was time to check out the cd for a read me and/or uninstall programs. I pray this helps. HP chat with a tech support person usually works, but they don't speak English as a primary language, so be more patient than I am and keep trying. As a last resort, ask them to pass it to someone who speaks English a little better. But, of course that smarts, so only as a last resort.
Let me know if it works and if you find a solution that is different, I'd really like to know as lots of people call me for help, so I try to stay up on stuff.


----------



## CompLen (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,
I had trouble just now opening it myself and had to look up my notes...I forgot the minimize menu comes up and you work from that. Here are the exact notes from HP on how to do it. This is their "work around" until they find a real solution.
"1. Select the HP Director software from the DeskTop icon or the HP program group, the HP Director will not open but will be resident in memory. Do not click anything else on your screen until Step 2 is completed. If anything else is selected before step 2 is completed this process will fail. 2. Press the Alt key and the Space bar together and select Minimize from the menu that displays in the upper left corner of the window. If necessary, click it again until the HP Director minimizes. 3. The HP Director software now appears as an item on the Windows Task Bar. 4. Click the HP Director on the Windows Task Bar. HP Director should open, although the HP Director window may appear larger than normal."
It does appear a lot larger, but works. Hope this helps once you reinstall ok. 
I have a bunch of peripherals and did not know I had to click a little arrow in the tray, "Safely remove hardware" or it could really mess things up. You have to click it and then click on the little pop up that says the same thing. Then another little pop up comes to tell you can safely remove hardware. I have a lap top and just start yanking! So, I don't know if the printer is one of those, but could be why I have such a hard time with the software. I am going to be very careful next time.


----------



## rmadd (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if this will help you are not. I had the same problem you were describing, and I downloaded the new driver and software at the link below and it fixed the problem. My HP all in one works great. Note: this is for a machine with IE 7,

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=90767&os=228&lang=en


----------

